# Is there a chart for how many strands to use when building a string



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

BCY's link: http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php each string material tells how many strands can be used. As far as less strands in picking up speed very little will be gained. I use 22 strands on my strings and 24 on my cables.




Hutch


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

For your bow 22 strands for the string and 24 strands for the cables is the norm for a 70# bow. You would probably want to use .014 Halo for end servings. On the 22 strand strings I prefer .018 center serving. On Elites, they were designed for 24 strands 452x on the string, but I use .o14 halo on the center serving for a better nock fit.


----------



## shanehood (May 4, 2011)

Cool thanks that's what I was looking for


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Page 171 has the BCY suggested strand counts and page 172 has the Brownell strand counts in the newest Lancaster Archery Catalog, does Rob think of everything


----------

